# Gorilla Lug Nuts for Tesla Owners



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-lug-nuts

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more.*

Keeping your factory wheels safe and secure on your Tesla is vital. Our Lug Nuts are direct fit replacements for and compatible with all Tesla vehicles with factory wheels. Gorilla Lug Nuts for Tesla Owners are designed and manufactured with the utmost attention to quality and finish. Opposed to the 2-piece style factory lug nuts that Tesla provides - these are 1-piece making them more durable and less prone to break. Gorilla Lug Nuts are well-regarded as the best lug nuts on the market. No shortcuts or inferior materials are used in the production process. We offer them in two color options: chrome and black.

*GALLERY *

*BLACK*




















 *CHROME*





















​
Keeping your factory wheels safe and secure on your Tesla is vital. So make sure you get a new lug nut kit specifically designed for your Tesla factory wheels. These Gorilla Lug Nuts are a 1-piece model compared to the Tesla 2-piece factory lug nut.

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more.*

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-lug-nuts

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

